# Xtrail diesel



## SRF (Jan 17, 2009)

I am a new member and I am just about to buy a 2006 2.2 litre Dci Xtrail. I am replacing my Terrano 2.7 td. When I bought the Terrano I had the ECU remapped for towing. This added BHP and made towing easier. Has anyone any experience of remapping an Xtrail turbo diesel?


----------



## rowlers (Sep 15, 2008)

easiest way is via a tuning box. I have heard good things about them on a variety of common rail diesels. I have one, but not got around to fitting yet. I'm currently sitting on the fence, we all know about the turbo/intercooler and fuel pump issues with the dci's so I'm not sure if its a wise move on these fragile engines! maybe someone else has experience of tuning the dci?


----------



## SRF (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks Rowlers, I think I will leave it then. I will see how it tows my caravan first.


----------



## SRF (Jan 17, 2009)

I have decided against the remap, but having had the vehicle a week I am a little concerned about a noise from the engine when it is cold.

I am familiar with injector rattle on a diesel, but this occurs when accelerating when the engine is cold. If I keep the engine below 2000 revs it doesn't occur.
Do these engines have hydraulic tappets, it is a sound similar to a sticking tappet.


----------



## SRF (Jan 17, 2009)

I think I have sorted it, I put some injector cleaner and lubricant in the fuel and some hydraulic tappet cleaner in the oil and it had almost gone away.


----------



## mb14 (Dec 18, 2007)

What did you add to the oil?-i have had similar noises to what you describe and have been to 2 different dealers with the problem-both saying there is nothing wrong


----------



## SRF (Jan 17, 2009)

It was from Halfrauds, I think both were wynns conncoctions. I have definitely found a difference. The reason I did both because I found out that my car was direct from Nissan but had stood a long time.


----------



## mb14 (Dec 18, 2007)

Thanks for that i've been on Wynns website and i think it is cetane +


----------



## SRF (Jan 17, 2009)

they're both Wynns injector protector and hydraulic valve lifter, both on Halfords web site.


----------

